

Court Said by Agreeing to AOL's Terms of Service, You've 'Consented' - cl8ton
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141104/18041429043/court-says-agreeing-to-aols-terms-service-youve-waived-your-4th-amendment-rights.shtml

======
tzs
I recommend reading the actual opinion of the court [1]. You'll get a much
better understanding than you'll get from reading Techdirt's poor attempt to
explain it.

[http://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=5231292758069676...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=5231292758069676297&hl=en&as_sdt=6&as_vis=1&oi=scholarr)

